# expansion time...or maybe expansion and revision :)



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

My plan was to add another elevated loop as my expansion, powering that one with basic remote. In the back of my mind was was taking out the switches and the small loop on the main line since I don't use them really with the main line being a nice long loop now. Then Shael says "why don't we...." Apparently he is thinking full DCS, but also using the track coming through town for a trolley or even just a handcar after taking out the switches, which means wanting/needing something to have it auto reverse. I would keep that separate from the DCC. I read this article on here http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=17466
are there some other options for doing this?

I would still want another elevated line, too.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There are several of options for doing a trolley, there are simpler systems than what T-Man is fighting with.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> There are several of options for doing a trolley, there are simpler systems than what T-Man is fighting with.


was hoping so since his sounds complicated 

I had one on my N scale, or at least had the board for it, but I don't remember if we ever had it running right or not.

so what are you suggesting?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Dallee Electronics has a range of products for trolley operation, here's the index of their instruction manuals: http://www.dallee.com/current_instruction_sheets.htm


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

If you want old school look at a Lionel gang car. It hits the end of the track and automatically goes the other way. Could be set up isolated from your good stuff and would only need a cheapo transformer to have it by itself. The 40w ones are almost free. And the gang car 30$ or so. It would only go back a d forth but if that's what your looking for it might be a good idea.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can also do one of the many contact activated trollies, I have several of them. They will reverse at the end of the track on the bumper and work pretty well on a dedicated track. If you want them to pause, that's another issue, that could be added to the mix.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You can also do one of the many contact activated trollies, I have several of them. They will reverse at the end of the track on the bumper and work pretty well on a dedicated track. If you want them to pause, that's another issue, that could be added to the mix.



Looking at the MTH Bump 'n Go ones that I think would do nicely.

Pulled all the switches out of the layout today, the first step in my revision and expansion plan!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Good luck, and we sure would like to see pictures of the new addition.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Karen pictures of the rebuild would be nice also. It's Nice to get different perspectives on stuff sometimes.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Pictures definitely coming as things go along. right now it is just minus switches, but I'll take a couple anyway


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## choochoo.72 (May 19, 2013)

Hi Karen, love the idea of the elevated railway. Are you scratch building the elevated sexctions or did you find a pre made kit? I might want to try a single or double track elevated railway. And, I think the MTH subway cars can be programmed for out and back running.
Frank


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

choochoo.72 said:


> Hi Karen, love the idea of the elevated railway. Are you scratch building the elevated sexctions or did you find a pre made kit? I might want to try a single or double track elevated railway. And, I think the MTH subway cars can be programmed for out and back running.
> Frank



here are some pictures of how things look right now. The elevated line runs with remote commander. I want to add an elevated section on the other side now and we're upgrading to DCS. It is on wood all around and dowels for supports. A friend of my son is a wood craftsman (guess that is his title) and he cut it all out for me and the tunnel portals. On the other side, you can see what is now the trolley line (but I haven't gotten a trolley yet) that use to switch into main line and there was a loop towards the back that is now gone so you could switch to it and not go through the long loop around.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Very interesting, enjoy seeing progress and expansion of layouts....gives me ideas.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Karen, lots of nice stuff there! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## choochoo.72 (May 19, 2013)

Karen, thats pretty cool that you have someone who can do that woodwork for you. I don't have that level of patience or skill so I am still looking for a pre built elevated rail kit. Thanks for sharing the progress with us.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

choochoo.72 said:


> Karen, thats pretty cool that you have someone who can do that woodwork for you. I don't have that level of patience or skill so I am still looking for a pre built elevated rail kit. Thanks for sharing the progress with us.


Not sure that it would be too hard to do. I laid out the track on the board on the floor and traced it and it was basically the 2 curves and 2 sides. and one curve was later cut for the platform at the end. 

He and my son built my tables, too, and are on wheels so I can pull them out as needed to get behind it and such.


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Very nice to see, great town scene. Love seeing the Espee orange on the upper track, too.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

When I took out the switches I no longer had the spur, not that I ever used it except to sit cars on it. In fact, I had the spur and then just some more track next to it with cars sitting on it. This is what it looks like now (see pictures). I took out some track, set it up to "look" like it goes somewhere and moved the station and platforms back a bit so what I am thinking is using craft sticks to make planking from track to track under the station and platforms. I was thinking a think piece of wood to glue them on so they can come just up to the track without touching. What do you think?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I think it will look good.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Layout coming along nicely. :thumbsup:

A couple of nosy questions.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm changing out pictures to train related. waiting for 2 more to come in.

The other thing is a rocket from my son's physics class about 3 years ago...got put there and never taken down


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OK, 

I thought the rocket was a coke themed item to go with your coke stuff.
Very well could be if you add a coke decal. :thumbsup:

At first I thought maybe a big homemade fishing bobber, I then I thought maybe a fish as I see a fin on top. :thumbsup:

OK, thanks.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ed, if you want the rocket just ask her. I'm sure she'll send it your way


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Sure you can have and make it whatever you want  I heard it flew very well and got an A!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

KarenORichmond said:


> Sure you can have and make it whatever you want  I heard it flew very well and got an A!



I bet you would take a hundred dollar bill for it. 

SJM, I didn't ask for it, I was just curious as to what it was.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ed, I figured it would look good on your layout, like the papst blue ribbon bottle. 
Sorry Karen, just having a little fun.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

I actually forgot it was up there! Might have to see if I can incorporate it in!

BTW, trying to find some train fabric to make curtains in there, but not much luck finding enough. Need 3.5 yards


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I have seen some, I will go and see if I can find it again.

This is all I see on e bay,

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...&_nkw=train+curtain+fabric&_sacat=0&_from=R40


I saw some nice train fabric for sale on e bay once, I think it was on e bay.

The link doesn't work search train curtain fabric.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah I saw a couple and I asked to see how much of it they had and it wasn't enough for a full curtain, so I'll keep watching


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Here ya go Ed...one more piece of artwork up on the wall. This one I took in Bald Knob, Arkansas last weekend.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Karen, I just bought one of those!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice picture, did you get both of them in one shot too? :thumbsup:

Send a copy to SJM, he can build a shelf under it for his newest acquisition.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

I didn't get a good shot of the BSNF. The other two pictures on the wall in another post are from an artist. Got them for $15 a piece. Got 2 more yesterday that aren't up on the wall yet.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Here are the 2 new ones


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I was talking about the UP, did you get them together in a picture also.

I was thinking that you ought to paint the side frame of your layout.
I think that every time I look at the bare wood. 
Just a thought.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

The table is stained, think it just shows up lighter in pictures. Got some fabric for the curtains!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh I didn't notice that.

You like that natural wood look. :thumbsup:
Sorry. 

Did you ever find train curtains?
I been keeping my eyes opened but there is not too much out there besides Thomas stuff.

Edit, I didn't see the above post.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

big ed said:


> Oh I didn't notice that.
> 
> You like that natural wood look. :thumbsup:
> Sorry.
> ...


yeah, I like that look, plus I had the stain 

Yes, I got some off of ebay that is enough to make an extra long valence and then I will make a solid color piece to cover the bottom half of the window (I want to cover the whole window now). I'll post when I make them!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sounds like progress.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

big ed said:


> Nice picture, did you get both of them in one shot too? :thumbsup:
> 
> Send a copy to SJM, he can build a shelf under it for his newest acquisition.


both in one shot?


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

sjm9911 said:


> Karen, I just bought one of those!


want me to email you the picture?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes, I would like that. Might find a use for it. Hopefully not as ed predicted. I'll pm you.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

:appl:Thank you!


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Now the trolley line has a trolley!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

KarenORichmond said:


> both in one shot?


You said you took the 8729 UP picture.
Nice shot. :thumbsup:

But you see in your picture there is another UP attached to it?

Did you shoot one picture of both of those locomotives? 
One shot showing 2 (whole) locomotives?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

KarenORichmond said:


> Now the trolley line has a trolley!!


Karen, if you just use the full reply box and click on the paperclip in the top row, you can embed the pictures in the post so you don't have to follow a link to see them. Here, I'll do if for you one more time.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice trolley, charge the passengers to cover the costs. I like the old style red bummer! Solid for running into. Nice!


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Ed, yes both engines in one shot.

And Gunrunner, I have tried to embed them,but it doesn't like me!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Karen, you literally only have to position your cursor where you want the previously uploaded photos and click on the paperclip icon in the full reply box top row. You can select individual photos or the Insert All. They will be inserted in the post where the cursor is. I know it works, many folks here use it, and that's how I put it into your previous post.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Karen, you literally only have to position your cursor where you want the previously uploaded photos and click on the paperclip icon in the full reply box top row. You can select individual photos or the Insert All. They will be inserted in the post where the cursor is. I know it works, many folks here use it, and that's how I put it into your previous post.


Next post I am trying again... I tell ya it doesn't like me!


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

completed curtains and pictures


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Karen, perhaps you should take orders for the curtains or drapes.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Love the curtains, where did you get that fabric?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

They do look nice, the pictures too. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wonderful train decor in the room. Nicely done, Karen!


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Found the fabric on ebay. Only fabric I could find local was Thomas or Chuggington. Couldn't get enough to make it train all the way down though, but it looks good with the red.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I like it they way you did it, I might have been too busy if it was all made from the train fabric!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It is slim pickings for train curtains, though every once and a while some new fabric shows up on e bay. But it doesn't last long. I guess not too many produce train fabric material.

It does look good with the red.
Even a dark blue would have looked good. (my favorite color) 
Black goes with a lot of colors, you did a good job in the train room. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

big ed said:


> It is slim pickings for train curtains, though every once and a while some new fabric shows up on e bay. But it doesn't last long. I guess not too many produce train fabric material.
> 
> It does look good with the red.
> Even a dark blue would have looked good. (my favorite color)
> Black goes with a lot of colors, you did a good job in the train room. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


I had thought blue, but didn't find a shade I liked and saw the red so.... red is my favorite color, that and orange (now you know why I love the SP Daylight)

Did I post a picture of the Christmas dress I made for my granddaughter? Christmas train fabric that I found on ebay.


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice work on the curtains, Karen. Also like the GM&O locomotive in the picture; you're a lady of impeccable taste.


----------



## shael_richmond (Oct 10, 2011)

Need some suggestions about the expansion.

This is our current mainline.
View attachment current_long.pdf


This is additional tablespace
View attachment phase3_base.pdf


This is one proposal
View attachment phase3_passing.pdf


Looking for other ideas.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

shael_richmond said:


> Need some suggestions about the expansion.
> 
> This is our current mainline.
> View attachment 28261
> ...


Edited......I guess your Karen's helper. (other half?) 
I at first thought you were high jacking the thread.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

KarenORichmond said:


> I had thought blue, but didn't find a shade I liked and saw the red so.... red is my favorite color, that and orange (now you know why I love the SP Daylight)
> 
> Did I post a picture of the Christmas dress I made for my granddaughter? Christmas train fabric that I found on ebay.


I remember a giraffe dress?
I don't remember a train dress.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

big ed said:


> Edited......I guess your Karen's helper. (other half?)
> I at first thought you were high jacking the thread.


Yep, that's my husband!


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

big ed said:


> I remember a giraffe dress?
> I don't remember a train dress.



She had a shirt with a giraffe on it in a picture where she is on a train.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

KarenORichmond said:


> Yep, that's my husband!



Good thing I edited, as I originally told him (in a nice way) that he should have started a new post. 

I tried to put that plan of yours into the paint program to ask a question (so I could add some lines to your plan) but could not get it there.
I know there is a way, I got to wait till the boys get up to ask them.
I will add it later on.

Edit,
Nice Christmas dress, train earrings? :thumbsup:


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

big ed said:


> Good thing I edited, as I originally told him (in a nice way) that he should have started a new post.
> 
> I tried to put that plan of yours into the paint program to ask a question (so I could add some lines to your plan) but could not get it there.
> I know there is a way, I got to wait till the boys get up to ask them.
> ...


Don't remember if she had train earrings or not. 

I was kinda surprised he didn't start a new thread since this one has gotten long and taken some twists and turns.

I still want (and plan to) add some elevated track. I want both my passenger trains to run on elevated ovals...and I don't care if they are "just ovals" either. 

And no matter which expansion plan what I would like to do for scenery is add in Southfork and a Ewing Oil Well!


----------



## shael_richmond (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok here you go. Draw away! The black in the lower right corner is a tunnel. The rest is just marking where the table is. We have a version without any switches and also one with a reversing loop. The reversing loop is cool but only reverses one way.

Current








Current w/additional table








One proposed layout if we can get switches to work.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

I do like the passing one, just worried about the switches. I liked the reversing one that you didn't post, but it did have that one little flaw!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

In those plans I don't see any reversing at all?
Am I missing something?

Maybe show a plan with exactly what you have now?
Or is there one already here?


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

big ed said:


> I those plans I don't see any reversing at all?
> Am I missing something?
> 
> Maybe show a plan with exactly what you have now?
> Or is there one already here?


He didn't post the reversing one. I'll get him to. 

I like the one with the passing lane though


----------



## shael_richmond (Oct 10, 2011)

Here's the reversing layout. But it only reverses one way.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Would you be able to add 2 switches up here?
I think that would be the easiest and save room elsewhere. 

You can add the siding down the bottom or leave the other switches in.


----------

